# Junk Carving Gallery



## twoclones (Jun 9, 2010)

Occasionally, I cave something just for fun without worrying about how bad the wood is or how ugly it turns out. It's a stress reliver for me. Below are a couple of mine. 

Everyone is invited to post their "Junk Carvings" here.

*Elephant head beer can holder*
Very dry hunk of cracked Birch which otherwise would have been firewood. I think it's ugly but the girlfriend loves it. 








Don the Baboon King?
Started out to be a baboon face and then I gave him this wild Don King hair. LOL 







And a wood spirit carved on the flat _{wrong}_ side of a wedge.


----------



## NEP (Jun 9, 2010)

Very funny. I'm sure it's great stress relief. Maybee I'll take up the idea.


----------

